# culinary student creating a plate presentation.



## ganner17 (Aug 12, 2006)

hello, im a new culinary student. im in my 3rd phase of 10. This phase I have to develop my own dessert and plate presentation...my idea is to take something old and make it something modern. i really like gingersnaps, it is something that has always been a favorite of mine. Our thought is to make a gingersnap cannoli. we want to make the filling a fruit flavored filling and finish it with maybe a midori shooter. thing is that were new to culinary....our chefs seem to think the idea is interesting...but can we pull it off? i need some ideas? if anyone can help me out, i would greatly appreciate it. even if you want to tell me im insane and it will never work...i have almost thought maybe i should just make a cannoli taste like a gingersnap and fill it with a cannoli filling, and maybe then try to add the midori. i like the idea but can it work?


----------



## boosehound (Jul 17, 2006)

your not insane, well maybe you are but that is beside the point, moving on, look at it from every possible angle you can think of i have already thought of about 12 just from what you wrote in your post, what kind of fruit you wanna use in the filling? will it benifit or demise if you soak some midori in it??? then put it in your filling??? can you just make a drizzle with midorri? as far as the gingersnap thing that shouldnt be a problem, so my main advise try to look to more avenues with your idea, that and trial and error, im gonna go have some middori now its been a while since we have hung out, good luck


----------

